
I have published my package to HTTP://pub.dev - viralvaghela
https://pub.dev/packages/omdb_dart
======
viralvaghela
I have published my package to [http://pub.dev](http://pub.dev) This is a dart
client for the OMDB API. it will return movie details like year, IMDB Rating,
actors, directors, poster and much more, and very easy to use.

Package link :
[https://pub.dev/packages/omdb_dart](https://pub.dev/packages/omdb_dart)

~~~
gus_massa
It's much better to use here a title like

" _Dart client for the OMDB API (year, IMBD rating, ...)_ "

and then add the exact same comment to explain that you did it and what it
does.

(The mods don't like remarks in the title, so they will probably remove it.
But I'd like to try to add IMDB to the title, because nobody knows what OMDB
is.)

